# Dry Skin



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

My hands and face are very dry year round. I am constantly using lotion daily but it doesn't seem to help much. Any ideas on what to use?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

lol My skin on my face can sometimes be oily and dry. Depending what I use. I hate when my face is oily coz it makes my fringe greasy, and I hate it when my face is dry because you can see the flaky bits and it looks like i don't look after it. 

Uhm..I dunno what I can recommand.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Sounds tricky, I don't know what products you use but you could try switching to a lotion that has more fat or oil in it. And maybe the soap you're (both )using is to drying so you could change it as well and see if there's any difference.


Hmm, well i get the cheap lotion from Dollar Tree, it has aloe vera. A lotion with more fat/oil, I will take a look for one today while I'm out and about. Same with the soap, I get the $1 soap from dollar tree. lol.

Thanks, I'll give it a shot


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My skin gets really dry. I usually use cocoa butter (this stuff is cheap too), but if that doesn't work, I'll put olive oil on my legs right after a bath.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i apply cold cream to my face after showering. prevents it from going dry throughout the day.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I use E45 lotion. I find it to be more effective and better value for money than other products. The E45 products have a healing effect in addition to being moisturising and are recommended for people with eczema. You can buy them at www.boots.com or www.pharmacy2u.co.uk.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a skin condition that makes mine suseptible to being irritated easily and incredibly sensitive - so I don't know if this advice is a bit OTT for you, but I'll give it a go. (I also have a dry/oily skin type like Georgina btw)

Personally what I find best is using coconut oil as a general body and hand moisturiser. The stuff is amazing, and you use small drop at time which makes a relative little container last ages. A very nice smell too btw. :b

For my face, which is probably the most sensitive of all - I use a very basic moisturiser (with Aloe Vera and no harsh chemicals or alcohol) and jojoba oil. 3 part jojoba to one part moisturiser is the ideal ratio.

General Advice


Don't take scorching hot showers/baths, this will simply dry out your skin. A warm temperature is best.
A slightly obvious one, but don't scrub too hard when washing.
Avoid furnace like heat - this will dry out and irritate skin in equal measure. If you're too cold wear another layer - saves money too! 
Don't use anti-bacterial soap - the skin (like your gut) has bacteria that helps maintain it's intergrity.
Keep hydrated throughout the day.
Good nutrition - Omega 3's help lock in moisture, amongst other highly useful functions. And also make sure you have an adequate intake of the grand-daddy of all vitamins for skin - Vitamin A.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, I've heard jojoba oil is really good though I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Paper Samurai posted some very good advice above... I second the recommendation for coconut oil, too. It's one of the only moisturisers that hasn't irritated my face, even including ones specifically targeted for sensitive skin. I get a large tub from a cheap drugstore for 99p which makes me a happy bunny 

No matter what I do I cannot seem to get my dry skin under control completely, but other things I've found that do help somewhat are going to bed with quite a think layer of coconut oil/any moisturiser on your face (by morning it will have absorbed and hopefully made your skin slightly more supple.)... also, I find that showering even with fairly cold water is still incredibly drying for my skin, but if I put moisturiser on almost immediately after getting out, it stops things from becoming too bad.

It's a very annoying problem to have. I also have terrible skin in general, aside from the dryness, and it's a nightmare trying to use makeup when your face wants to flake off.

I have also heard good things abut jojoba oil. Might have to try it at some point. I use bio-oil on and off, mainly to try and improve my skin tone (not much good for that) but also because it works as a fairly good moisturiser. Emu oil I've had some people recommend, as well... although jojoba oil seems to be more the rage these days.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

Prakas said:


> My hands and face are very dry year round. I am constantly using lotion daily but it doesn't seem to help much. Any ideas on what to use?


 My skin has been realy bad lately. I just quit acutane. My chest always breaks out and never clears up no matter what I do. I have stretch marks from weightlifting and gain weight but can't never get rid of them.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Its annoying. No one has ever commented to it about to me, but I am still self concious. I put lotion on my face and hands, and they are moisturized for maybe 5-10 minutes, and the dried skin is back.

I'll be looking around again tomorrow for new lotions with extra oil, maybe look into the cocoa butter and all. Will keep this thread updated with results.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For your hands, you could try putting lotion on your hands and then a pair of latex/cotton gloves to hold in the moisture. For your face, you would need something thick that would not clog your pores - they may have intensive care moisturizer stuff. 

When I was on Retin-A (the wrinkle reducer) for acne, which works well, my face would dry and crack. I would have to put hand lotion on my face. It worked, but the smell :lol.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i usually use cetaphil for my face, its really good for people with sensitive skin and it has no smell.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

An update. I got a lotion from Walmart called Gold Bond Healing Therapy. Its suppose to work for 24 hours. It was about $9 for a bottle of it, but it seems to be helping so far. I can feel the difference.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Let me know how it goes.

I have dry skin on my feet, well...did. I used a file on it and got a lot of skin removed, but I think I ground too far on my left foot. It's raw and feels like a sunburn. I have Avon Moisture Therapy that looks like a giant lip balm. It seems to work, but I am interested in the Gold Bond product. Does it have a strong odor? I like the scent; I just don't want my feet to smell like I used BenGay or something :eek.


----------



## semidetached (Oct 27, 2009)

As someone who has had severe full body eczema for the last 5ish years my recommendation for non-irritated but dry skin would be Emollient 50 (its liquid paraffin in a white soft paraffin ointment) and Oilatum.

Have a warm (but not hot) bath with 2 caps worth of Oilatum for no longer than 10 minutes, and the moment you have towelled down give yourself a thin layer of the emollient. It locks the moisture in and unlike most other emollients on the market it has no preservatives so no chance of irritation.

Personally I find that if I sleep in non-cotton bedding, or wear non-cotton clothing, my skin becomes dry at an alarming rate. Obviously there are exception materials, like bamboo and silk, but cotton is fairly cheap and does the job.

Added to all of the above if you still have problems with dry skin it can't hurt to increase your water intake.

Hope your skin gets better!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Gold Bond lotion is working for me. Its EXCELLENT. It smells good too, and no the odor isn't too strong. I would definately recommend it if you have dry skin. Its making such a huge difference in just 2 days.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have used a free sample of the stuff (I think), but I am sure it gets stale.
I might check it out at the store.
My feet are doing pretty well despite the filing I have done - they are pretty smooth now .


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I've had a bad time with lotions and the like. Not all of them irritate my face but none of them work. And they all have ingredients with weird names in them except for some of the expensive natural ones you can get. If you look at the label, it looks like pretty much all of them have the same stuff in them. The ones that claim to not be irritating are anyway. I paid a lot for one of the ones the doctors supposedly recommend and it was no better than any of the others.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

My skin gets windburn in the winter. Really dry and kind of red. I use proactiv lotion but that isn't enough at times.  I am paranoid to use anything at the store because I am highly prone to acne and have very sensitive skin. I read that applying some Vaseline at night will help. It does feel quite nice now. :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What everyone else said, jojoba oil is supposedly the dogs ballocks for dry skin too, i use vaseline moisturisier tho cuz everything else breaks me out, ugh if i even miss a day of using it my face goes all tight, not cool.


----------



## Pen_is_mightier (Dec 8, 2009)

I found recently a combination hand sanitizer/moisturizer. I work in a place with a lot of people, so I found my hands dry and cracked from using hand sanitizer in the halls. It works great, especially if you don't like germs.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Is there any foods that I could eat that would stop the dry skin? I'm always using good moisturisers and it only fixes the problem temporarily? i think it could be my diet


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Is there any foods that I could eat that would stop the dry skin? I'm always using good moisturisers and it only fixes the problem temporarily? i think it could be my diet


Healthy fats such as avocado, nuts and seeds + something rich in vitamin A (carrots, sweet potato, squash etc.)


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

layitontheline said:


> Yes, I've heard jojoba oil is really good though I haven't tried it myself.


i have been using this for the last few days and it has helped some. i just had a bottle of it that i got off ebay. someone had recommended to my sister when she had a sunburn.


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

i use garnier pure a keeps skin nice.


----------

